# Susswasserangeln in der nahe von Halsa



## Halsa anfanger (26. März 2005)

Hallo an euch alle,

Ich werde in Juli zum ersten mal nach Norwegen fahren zum angeln. Ich gehe nach Halsa zum meeresangeln, aber mochte auch gerne 1 oder 2 tagen auf die Forellenjagt oder die Lachs bekampfen. Gibt es in der nahe von Halsa einige gute gewasser wo das moglich ist?

Grusse aus Holland,  Rudy

*

*
P.S. Entschuldige fur meinen schlechten Deutsch.


----------



## Seehaeschen (27. März 2005)

*AW: Susswasserangeln in der nahe von Halsa*

Schau mal ob du hier http://www.netfish.no/?recID=56 was findest. Schreib mal noch genau, wo du hinfährst, vielleicht find ich noch was 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Halsa anfanger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Susswasserangeln in der nahe von Halsa*

Hallo Seehaeschen,

Ich gehe nach Otnes, in der nahe von Halsa. Steht in die katalog von Din Tur.
Es liegt in der hohe von Kristiansund. Es sollte dort 1 oder 2 gewasser geben, aber die karten die ich habe sind nicht so detailiert.


----------

